# Silverstone Tundra TD02-E - Erfahrung?



## iTryX (13. Februar 2016)

Hallo Community,

Wieso gibt es hier im Forum keine Informationen übder die Tundra TD02-E?

Kann mir dazu jemand was sagen?
Wie die Pumpenlautstärke ist und die Kühlleistung.

Habe nur einen Test gefunden, aber nicht auf deutsch.

Ist die so schlecht dass sie keiner kauft oder wie? 

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für die Corsair H100i V2?
(Sind immer 20€ - also neue Lüfter)

Danke ^^


----------



## Farbfieber (14. Februar 2016)

In irgendeiner PCGH Ausgabe wurde sie getestet und hat sogar sehr gut abgeschnitten.


----------

